# Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide*








Futrell Autowerks your official 2.5L forum sponsor is proud to present to you a comprehensive buyers guide which compiles accessories and upgrades for your 2.5L Rabbit & Jetta. This guide showcases some of the very best products on the market for the 2.5L and some non-2.5L specific MK5 platform products. All of the products showcased here have been used long term by our staff and local customers. You can consider this guide as a definitive source for products that will deliver years of enjoyment and unbeatable industry warranties.
*H&R Coilover Suspension System $1249*








Front








Rear

Product Summary: We describe H&R street coilovers as the Cadillac of street coilover systems to our customers. You have an excellent height range adjustment, a very streetable fixed dampening rate delivered at a intermediate price point suitable for all budgets. A Top Five MK5 platform Modification.

*H&R 24mm Rear Sway Bar $219*









*Neuspeed 25mm Rear Sway Bar $249 Not Shown*

Product Summary: A larger rear swaybar greatly helps to plant the car firmly giving you a much more positive feel from reduced body roll. As your driving confidence increases you can tighten either rear sway bars adjustment and actually induce oversteer allowing you to rocket the car through the twisties. A Top Five Modification.
*Carbonio Cold Air Intake System $279*

















Sound Clips _Right Click & Save Files As .AVIs_
Drive by
In Car
At the bumper
Product Summary: Bypasses stock restricted and severely kinked air intake path with a much simpler routing of the air and the benefits of a cold air intake. The Carbonio system employs more technology than just carbon fiber to deliver the highest quality 2.5L cold air intake on the market. Increased throttle response, an insane power growl, more power in the higher revs and great looks. Works on all 2.5L Jetta/Rabbits 2005-2008, CEL FREE. A Top Five Modification.
*New Beetle 2.5L Engine Cover (not shown) $82* _Provides a cleaner look by removing the unused stock airbox/engine cover and associated plumbing_ 









Product Summary: The Beetle 2.5L engine cover is a direct fit replacement to the stock airbox and can be used with the Carbonio intake. Provides a clean finish to any intake upgrade, paintable for customization, OEM fit for the highest quality.

*Techtonics Tuning 2.5” Stainless Cat-Back Exhaust $765*









Sound Clips _Right Click & Save Files As .AVIs_
Drive by
In Car
At the tailpipe
Product Summary: Techtonics Tuning are pioneers in watercooled exhaust upgrades and their new MK5 product line delivers twenty five years of experience to provide your 2.5L with uncompromised fit, performance, value and sound. Available in several configurations we’re using the 2.5” dual Borla system with their beautiful new twin 3” exhaust tips. For more choices including single tip and single Borla options feel free to call us. Greater top end power and a 5-7 WHP gain. A Top Five Modification.
*Autotech Torque Mount Insert $19.95*









Product Summary: Rounding out our Top Five modification comes a surprisingly low cost motor mount solution from Autotech; their version of the rear torque mount insert. For only twenty bucks you get the following: Increased power delivery to the wheels, increased braking, more direct shifts all from a $20 mount insert that causes no additional vibrations. Suitable for all MK5 motors and transmission configurations.
*Neuspeed Short Shift Kit $199*

Product Summary: Faster shifts and a more connected shifter feeling, much sportier feeling, 40% throw reduction.
*ECS Tuning Smoked Bumper Lights $49*









*ECS Tuning Clear Bumper Lights $49*

Product Summary: Ditch the orange in favor of the more pleasing smoked or clear sidemarker sets from ECS. Lifetime warranty, includes amber bulbs.
*ECS Tuning Stainless Steel Brake Lines Front/Rear $149.95 Not Shown*

Product Summary: Firmer brake pedal feel from these DOT approved stainless exact length brake lines. 
*OEM + Styling Upgrades*








_Full kit used on car shown pre-painted_
*OEM Votex Front Lower Valance $358*

*OEM R32 Side Skirts $375/set*

*Side Skirt Mounting Clip Kit $40*

*OEM GTI Rear Lower Valance $136*









*Full Kit Painted As Shown Add $499* 
_Call To Order Toll Free 866 899 3757_
Product Summary: OEM Fit and quality, unique look, easy installation



_Modified by Futrell Autowerks at 12:01 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what about jetta products (styling, exhaust...)


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what about jetta products (styling, exhaust...)

95% of what is shown above carries over to the Jetta and we'd be happy to discuss one on one, or on the forums styling modifcations from the OEM parts bin for the Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

Quite possibly the best thread yet created for 2.5 owners to date. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you guys.


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

Any GB pricing for the carbonio intake?
Also, any info on the CEL?
edit: Thanks, guys, for finally putting some stuff out. Really greatly appreciated.. I think we were all getting a bit desperate


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

oh, and is the car in the videos a manual or an auto? I'm gonna guess manual, but the shifting seems much smoother, perhaps b/c of the insert.


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
We're happy to support to the 2.5L forum!
Don't expect to see any group buy pricing on the intakes for quite a while, the first run was very limited - We do have ten intakes ready for shipment next week after the holiday. Once those are sold out it will be about a month before we have more available.

RE: The shifting, thats a five speed - Neuspeed short shift kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

Yes, thank you VERY much for supporting the 2.5L. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *scaldedhare* »_
Also, any info on the CEL?


^^ million dollar question.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

Thank you VERY much Futrell Autowerks !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif All 2.5ers have been waiting for this so long







Have few questions through...
Do you have any info on intake hp/tq increase, maybe dyno chart???
CEL???
Is there any way to put a bypass valve on it???








Looks really good


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (KoF)*

i forgot where i read, but i think they said that they designed it so it cant hydrolock so theres no need for a bypass valve
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the intake price, i thought it was going to be like $350


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_i forgot where i read, but i think they said that they designed it so it cant hydrolock so theres no need for a bypass valve.


Interesting ... perhaps the bulge portion has something to do with it? I certainly would like to read more about the design aspects that went into this in addition to dyno metrics and, most importantly, whether it's throwing a CEL. I recall Carabonio itself saying specifically there were no CELs in test runs.


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the intake price, i thought it was going to be like $350

Dude don't give them any ideas!!!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_
Interesting ... perhaps the bulge portion has something to do with it? I certainly would like to read more about the design aspects that went into this in addition to dyno metrics and, most importantly, whether it's throwing a CEL. I recall Carabonio itself saying specifically there were no CELs in test runs.



_Quote, originally posted by *Carbonio* »_
As for the differences between the 2.0T and 2.5L engines, the intakes are different because they are totally different engines with different induction requirements. The displacement, number of cylinders, & throttle body placement dictates effective intake design. Round tubes that shoot a filter in the fenderwell are not always the best solution. The more modern engines require more advanced designs to optimize airflow and performance (especially in part throttle conditions). Carbon fiber, although more expensive, allows us the flexibility to play with intake shape to make more power. Bent round tubes are limited here and therefore the performance of round tube systems are all about the same. We were able to do more with this design than what could be achieved with round tubes. I hope this helps.


_Quote, originally posted by *Carbonio* »_The sensor needs to remain however it does not need to be in the inlet tract. We have conducted over 5,000km of testing and there have been no codes or CEL's. If the intake has not thrown a code yet, it never will. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Carbonio* »_As for the opening on the OEM engine cover, it is left open for a reason. The extra air flow coming from that duct acts as cooling for the intake system and surrounding electronics. This makes MAF's less likely to fail and keeps the intake tube cooler. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Carbonio* »_There seems to be some argument back and forth as to the value in spending a little extra for one of our engineered CF intakes. From our perspective this is what you get:
1. An engineered component with OEM fit that will offer the greatest balance of power and driveability by fattening the engine's torque as much as possible. I know you all want Dynos but right now we are finishing some other projects and the dynos will come before the product is available in April.
2. The support of APR and Carbonio with a trusted worldwide dealer network. In addition to this, Carbonio products are sold though a growing number of VW dealers and are being installed in many new delivered cars. How is that for getting support from VW.
3. A unique product made from a cutting edge material. Looks are as important as performance to the enthusiast and this kit will get the oohs and aahs. For those who think performance is the only thing, cut a hole in your hood and scoop air into the engine that way. The scoop looks silly you say? Well I guess looks count for something. 
2 Other points not related to HP gains:
1. This intake is currently undergoing CARB approval to make it legal in all 50 states.
2. *The uniqe shape was developed not only to increase power and performance but also to maximize the passage of air into the inlet. Its shape is designed to make sucking water (heavier than air) almost impossible making buying a bypass valve a total waste of money. In essence, its shape is its own bypass valve. Try showing that on a dyno :*D 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ~kInG~ at 4:36 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

This has to be the best thread yet for us 2.5ers. Good lookin out


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

interested in the beetle engine cover. i need to see some pics though


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

will you be selling the GHL cat-back?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
The uniqe shape was developed not only to increase power and performance but also to maximize the passage of air into the inlet. *Its shape is designed to make sucking water (heavier than air) almost impossible making buying a bypass valve a total waste of money. In essence, its shape is its own bypass valve*.


Wow







Thats the thing than makes me want to by this CAI even more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (~kInG~)*

Nice ... thanks king.

_Quote, originally posted by *Carbonio* »_ 
As for the opening on the OEM engine cover, it is left open for a reason. The extra air flow coming from that duct acts as cooling for the intake system and surrounding electronics. This makes MAF's less likely to fail and keeps the intake tube cooler.


So he is referring to leaving the engine cover on and leaving the opening as opposed to leaving the actual initial intake tube on ... I am hoping. 
I really would want to be able to take that initial intake tube off but keep the engine cover.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

just placed my order for the intake


_Modified by jetta2pointfive at 1:54 PM 5-26-2007_


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

looks like i found my new online shop....gonna be ordering alot of parts..


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

Ha Ha, in the 3rd vid the fuel gauge is already near empty!
I would have liked the votex rear valence more though.
This just has mostly GTi parts and unless you guys do something drastic people will probably call it the "GTi wannabe" and say stuff like "Whats next, a 2.0T swap?"
I like how things turned out though, and congrats you'll make a lot of $ from us seeing as you are one of the only stores around that's bunching the Rabbit parts for us to buy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by @[email protected] at 4:56 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

you guys rock! will def. be ordering some stuff. 
and ditto about carrying GHL exhaust for the 2.5's.


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

Sent IM


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

OMG FINALLY SOME GOOUD STUFF!!!!!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theaveragejoe73 (May 21, 2007)

finally! now... what aboot cels? what's the word on that? i don't think i'll get it because i already have an intake, but i'm sure the new people want to know since the vwpartsmtl intake was causing them.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Do you all still have some of the CAI's? If you do i mihgt just buy one...


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

bout how long will it take for the intake to get to va i ordered it last weeekend? do you guys have any type of tracking system?


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (bweed83)*

I said F it and ordered the intake.
They quickly refunded the shipping for the second item I ordered (will ship together). Nice. thankyou! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I emailed them yesterday and they replied the items will ship next week and a tracking number will automatically be sent.


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (digitaltim)*

i did the same, thanks for the response haha


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (bweed83)*

umm might wana fix your sig it says "carbino" cai to Carbonio cai, im also waiting for my intake system


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (jetta2pointfive)*

meh ill fix it when i change it to the installed portion


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (bweed83)*

We have one intake left unspoken for from the first run. Carbonio made a last minute adjustment we requested so we'll be recieving the intakes first of next week and everyone thats ordered will see tracking #s by the middle of the week.
As noted above if you order something smaller than the intake (like the motor mount) we'll automatically refund the shipping and handling costs of the smaller item and just ship it in the box with the intake.
Regarding CELs: An additional component for the kit can be installed if you were to experience a CEL, in our testing it very subjective to outside temps, you will recieve everything you need to be CEL free... Barring properly installing the intake <-- I think this is at least 50% of the problems you see posted, incorrectly designed or fitted airpump hoses which are post MAF and will throw a CEL for fuel trim if they're not attached correctly (and in some cases the intakes may have been designed incorrectly making this problem uncorrectable).


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

payment sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

The intital first run of intakes is now sold out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Everyone else now gets to wait a few weeks in the meantime you'll be able to read the reviews from the ten lucky first owners-


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Futrell Autowerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Futrell Autowerks* »_The intital first run of intakes is now sold out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Everyone else now gets to wait a few weeks in the meantime you'll be able to read the reviews from the ten lucky first owners-

wooot im one of the lucky 10


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Dean F)*

what's the "last minute adjustment "??
I like the setup... has it changed?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_what's the "last minute adjustment "??
I like the setup... has it changed?

yea i would like to know too


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_
wooot im one of the lucky 10

Yea! me 2!


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

LOL you guys are relentless







The change is internal to the intake plumbing, its not visible externally.


----------



## irvinerabbit07 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (digitaltim)*

yay! one of the lucky first ten!!
i've waited for this intake for so long now i just have to sit and wait for it to be shipped


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Dean F)*

I know I know, but.........some of us ordered this and then you post there's been a change......well since its now different some how I couldn't help be curious as to how.
Thankyou for the updated info. 
If its just the inside of the tube I bet no one would have noticed. I certainly would not have.
So let me hammer some more.
hehehe.








Why the request for them to change their product design? Were the ones they sent slightly different then your test setup?

Let me add - you guys are awesome for your quick and honest responses......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Obviously something wasn't quite right. I have to assume that..and I also assume you guys are doing the right thing by having them fix it.


_Modified by digitaltim at 3:20 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

so did you guys see a CEL with the Carbonio Intake??? Im sure you did. I hope everyone that gets one will post pics of everything they get...including this extra part that can be added. Im sure Im going to laugh when I see it.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (2point5)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2point5* »_Im sure Im going to laugh when I see it.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_

















haha....that made me laugh...
the only thing I can think that they would add would be something to speed the air up right before the MAF....like a small tapered reducer...


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

The MAF isn't in the intake unless you request them to bore a hole for it.
the MAF stays in the stock intake


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

Actually Tim, the MAF is ran with the Carbonio plumbing.
I'm seeing a lot of posts in here from enthusiasts who want to understand more about their car and its engine and that’s great but unfortunately some of the other people in here and intake designers there's a couple of those guys hanging around in here as well seem to think they know more than they do and are passing on their lack of knowledge as knowledge, that’s unfortunate. The end result is they’ve made you believe its impossible to design an intake that will work without software modifications and that all CELs are being caused by the product, not the installer, or another parties improperly designed product.
I should go ahead and dispel a couple of myths here:
Its very difficult to gain much horsepower out of intakes and exhausts on a normally aspirated motor. Most of the time the manufacturer has optimized the car as much as possible for a production/all environments and drivers application. You can gain small amounts of power from cold air intakes and free'er flowing exhausts but don't expect a miracle. Also claimed HP mod numbers rarely stack on top of each, by this I mean if the exhaust manufacturer claims 10 HP and the intake manufacturer claims 10 HP, don’t expect both mods to have created 20 BHP (crank horsepower) one will usually give way to the other, and again getting big HP out of normally aspirated motor from those simple bolts on is usually not realistic. (forced induction motors are an entirely different scenario) 
The modifications we show here all work well and you will absolutely notice power and performance gains as well as getting a great looking product and awesome exhaust notes and intake growls. Not to mention your also making your 2.5L uniquely yours.
The Carbonio 2.5L intake has been tested on a stock 05 Jetta, a stock 07 Rabbit and a 07 Rabbit with exhaust, the first two cars had no issues at all, the last did run lean under normal driving conditions, a velocity sleeve was carefully calculated and implemented which solved the condition. APR’s software will richen the fuel mixture once it becomes available which will certainly add more power on its own and allow you to also get even more power from the intake.
Dean


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dean F* »_Actually Tim, the MAF is ran with the Carbonio plumbing.
I'm seeing a lot of posts in here from enthusiasts who want to understand more about their car and its engine and that’s great but *unfortunately some of the other people in here and intake designers there's a couple of those guys hanging around in here as well seem to think they know more than they do and are passing on their lack of knowledge as knowledge, that’s unfortunate. The end result is they’ve made you believe its impossible to design an intake that will work without software modifications and that all CELs are being caused by the product, not the installer, or another parties improperly designed product.*
I should go ahead and dispel a couple of myths here:
Its very difficult to gain much horsepower out of intakes and exhausts on a normally aspirated motor. Most of the time the manufacturer has optimized the car as much as possible for a production/all environments and drivers application. You can gain small amounts of power from cold air intakes and free'er flowing exhausts but don't expect a miracle. Also claimed HP mod numbers rarely stack on top of each, by this I mean if the exhaust manufacturer claims 10 HP and the intake manufacturer claims 10 HP, don’t expect both mods to have created 20 BHP (crank horsepower) one will usually give way to the other, and again getting big HP out of normally aspirated motor from those simple bolts on is usually not realistic. (forced induction motors are an entirely different scenario) 
The modifications we show here all work well and you will absolutely notice power and performance gains as well as getting a great looking product and awesome exhaust notes and intake growls. Not to mention your also making your 2.5L uniquely yours.
The Carbonio 2.5L intake has been tested on a stock 05 Jetta, a stock 07 Rabbit and a 07 Rabbit with exhaust, the first two cars had no issues at all, the last did run lean under normal driving conditions, *a velocity sleeve was carefully calculated and implemented which solved the condition*. APR’s software will richen the fuel mixture once it becomes available which will certainly add more power on its own and allow you to also get even more power from the intake.
Dean


Im not sure if that was directed towards me.....but I seem to have gotten it right......


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
haha....that made me laugh...
the only thing I can think that they would add would be something to speed the air up right before the MAF....like a small tapered reducer...


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Dean F)*

when has anyone said software is the key. MAF housing size is the key. that is the controlling factor as the how much fuel the ECU gives the engine. 
*Dean F* I think you need to make sure that you get a good product before you sell it....seems like everyone is getting this CAI thing wrong at first but is using the shops and customers as Guinea pigs. Thats a bad idea to do here in the Vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Dean F)*

found what I was referring to:
" air intake sensor. All Carbonio intakes sold through Futrell Autowerks will be tapped for this sensor at the customer’s request"
oops. my mistake.........
Thanks for the info on the HP gains etc!!!


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (2point5)*

I get ticked about such things too....I agree with you to a point, but let's be fair.
They've obviously tested the product..........stated that, yes, one of the test cars had a cel and they are including a fix.
Sounds reasonable to me.
I asked the questions and they answered.

I'm just thrilled these guys are doing this ( all the mods, not just the cai) for us, cause let's face it.....there isn't 5hit out there and these guys are here..in the forum. They're responding and emailing.
I don't see anyone else providing as much as they are right now.
Atleast give them that much credit.


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2point5* »_
*Dean F* I think you need to make sure that you get a good product before you sell it....seems like everyone is getting this CAI thing wrong at first but is using the shops and customers as Guinea pigs. Thats a bad idea to do here in the Vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

You seem to be a big fan of the http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Carbonio, or Futrell Autowerks has done nothing you've stated here. Are you aware of anyone unwillingly particpating in a beta test of their intake system? There's a total of 27 first run intakes, the only one installed as of this writing is on our shop car, its also been used for developing other products, such as APR software, we're not unknowingly testing products here, we do it quite often.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2point5* »_when has anyone said software is the key. MAF housing size is the key. that is the controlling factor as the how much fuel the ECU gives the engine. 
*Dean F* I think you need to make sure that you get a good product before you sell it....seems like everyone is getting this CAI thing wrong at first but is using the shops and customers as Guinea pigs. Thats a bad idea to do here in the Vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

hater!

_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_
The MAF isn't in the intake unless you request them to bore a hole for it.
the MAF stays in the stock intake 

if im not mistaken i think thats the temperature sensor
this is the MAF sensor 









and this is the temp. sensor that they can "bore a hole for it"









someone correct me if im wrong



_Modified by jetta2pointfive at 7:06 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

yeah man, I was already corrected about the MAf.........


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Futrell Autowerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Futrell Autowerks* »_
You seem to be a big fan of the http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Carbonio, or Futrell Autowerks has done nothing you've stated here. Are you aware of anyone unwillingly particpating in a beta test of their intake system? There's a total of 27 first run intakes, the only one installed as of this writing is on our shop car, its also been used for developing other products, such as APR software, we're not unknowingly testing products here, we do it quite often.

I have never had a Carbonio product, and I have never dealt with Futrell Autowerk's. I am just not willing to throw down $250 for a product that after orders have started coming in for...the shop promoting it says "we need to add this velocity insert into the pipe" which should have been caught by Carbonio while they were testing it. A product should be perfect before it is ever advertised, or sold.















I wish you all the best of luck with this intake. Just seems weird to me that people will trust a filter on a stick with a last minuet "CEL band-aid"















Get it right first, then sell it!


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_yeah man, I was already corrected about the MAf.........

alright just showing you a pic....making sure you understand


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2point5* »_
Get it right first, then sell it!

The word idiot comes to mind the more you post. Not even Volkswagen can release a product after testing it for years that doesn't need minor tweaks (software revisions, parts revisions) and your trying to act like people should make an issue that a part was implemented into the intake BEFORE it was even shipped out? LOL, get a clue you obviously need one. You should probably just walk because your car is going to need revisions and possibly a new transmission before your ownership experience expires.


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

Do any of the engine items that are advertised in this thread apply to a 2007 New Beetle Convertible with the 2.5l. Only difference between the Rabbit 2.5 and the Beetle 2.5 is that the Beetle has traditional power steering instead of the electro-mechanical that the Rabbit uses.
Thanks;
Peter


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (digifant_gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digifant_gli* »_Do any of the engine items that are advertised in this thread apply to a 2007 New Beetle Convertible with the 2.5l. Only difference between the Rabbit 2.5 and the Beetle 2.5 is that the Beetle has traditional power steering instead of the electro-mechanical that the Rabbit uses.
Thanks;
Peter

the air intake is also different


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
the air intake is also different

That's right...I forgot about that...


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Dean F)*

when will you guys start shiping these out?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

i think he said middle of this week


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

the wait is killer...


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (bweed83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bweed83* »_the wait is killer...









Yea it's a BISH


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Dean F)*

Well I for one am just glad that Futrell could handle this whole flawed design thing in a mature manner.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

No offense, but your sarcasm shows the same level of maturity.
I think he just ran out of patience and became defensive.
I thought about responding with some thing more direct, but the post was written specifically for some one else. 
Just let it go.
......................................................................................................
While some of the concerns stated in this thread have validity I can't help wonder how many people are other businesses just trying to 5hit on the competition.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Dean F)*

....................................................................................................
While I'm posting I do want to ask: 
There's been an addendum in design since I ordered. I believe you've stated the test vehicle 07 rabbit with out upgraded exhaust had no cel. Should I install the CAI with out the sleeve and hope I don't get a cel or should I install the sleeve on first install?
Assuming the sleeve is removable, because you said a fix will be included if we need it.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

any updates?? I want to know what people think of this intake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

Thank you very much for the write up! You have always been helpful! Once more of these CAI are available I will be jump on the band wagon also.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Got the email... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to customer service


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

are they shipping now?


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (windsorvr)*

No. I just ordered mine last night and received an e-mail just an hour ago.
They'll start shipping out about mid July.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

mine is already shipped eta is next friday


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

Poop! I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Carbonio (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

As noted in the other thread on this subject, all of the initial allotment to Futrell has shipped out yesterday; a day earlier than planned.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Carbonio)*

I just got the tracking # 10 mins ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

Unless you recieved an email telling you otherwise all intake orders have shipped. If you order one now you'll have to wait till mid-July to recieve one but I'd highly suggest pre-ordering now so you get one then. APR plans to take a large qauntity of the next shipment directly to Waterfest.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Where do I install this?*

Where do I install this and what is it?


----------



## Carbonio (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Where do I install this? (digitaltim)*

Read Step11b of the instructions or point #6 of the 'Check engine light' troubleshooting page included in the kit. Or you can try calling our tech support. Polling the Vortex community with so few kits in circulation will probably result in one of the first three suggestions I made.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Where do I install this? (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_Where do I install this and what is it?


that came with the intake?


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Where do I install this? (jetta2pointfive)*

thats the restrictor plate....that so you can race at Talledega.... hahaha







JUNK!!!!


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Where do I install this? (2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2point5* »_thats the restrictor plate....that so you can race at Talledega.... hahaha







JUNK!!!!

lol well...does it have to be installed? i dont plan on racing at Talledega


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Where do I install this? (jetta2pointfive)*

I asked Futrell the same question.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3273518


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Dean F)*

there is one question dean, i didnt get my mounting bracket i know you didnt send them out and they came direct from carbonio but how can i get mine?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (bweed83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bweed83* »_there is one question dean, i didnt get my mounting bracket i know you didnt send them out and they came direct from carbonio but how can i get mine?

x2


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

x3


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

Carbonio overlooked the mounting bracket but are sending them out directly immediatley, you should have them in a day or so, in the meantime you can run without the bracket if you want to get the intake installed, however its more difficult to add the bracket after the pipe is in (we played around with this a bit)


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

So has anyone had the CEL on the carbonio CAI yet?


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (CeD18)*

yea i did but it was an install error just like they said


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (CeD18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CeD18* »_So has anyone had the CEL on the carbonio CAI yet?

No CEL here


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

me neither i drove maybe 10-15 miles and nothing yet( knock on wood)


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

no cel here, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to carbonio


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

x2!!


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

WOW, not bad... from the looks of it, this is the first CAI without the CEL... There were no dyno's posted of the gains were there?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

^^ No, iM thinking about going to get it dynoed. Especially if i get the Giac chip... there's a dyno day around where i live on the 8th of july so we'll see.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

can't wait till I get my CAI. Has anyone istalled it yet on their car?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have it's awesome.


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

How does it compare to stock?
One thing i was hesitant on was wether or not the compartment the filter sticks in is actually enclosed. If not, it'll get dirty real quick?


----------



## Nick00487 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

how come when I research the brand of the products such as the Carbonio intake for an example... the same product isn't available on their website? Just being curious b/c I am always hesitant to buy things off the internet


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (CeD18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CeD18* »_How does it compare to stock?
One thing i was hesitant on was wether or not the compartment the filter sticks in is actually enclosed. If not, it'll get dirty real quick?

Well with the intake and exhaust the car pulls all the way to redline... I cna't wait to get my car chipped. 
Rigtht now i put the open grills on so the filter is basicaly open so it might get dirty pretty quick but it comes with a K&N filter so you can just clean it.


----------



## panthersNHL7 (May 2, 2007)

OEM GTI Rear Lower Valance $136, is that the second half of the stock GTI Bumper, like can i remove that big textured bumper from my rabbit and put that up?


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Do I need the "Side Skirt Mounting Clip Kit $40" , if I want to purchase the R32 side skirts?


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

do you guys plan on setting up a vendor booth at waterfest? it would be amazing if you did...


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

If I'm not mistaken (and I think they said it in the Update thread), they'll be bringing a bunch of intakes to Waterfest. Not sure if I'll go though. I'm still waiting for mine to ship, and my car is pretty much stock besides what I have in my sig


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_If I'm not mistaken (and I think they said it in the Update thread), they'll be bringing a bunch of intakes to Waterfest. Not sure if I'll go though. I'm still waiting for mine to ship, and my car is pretty much stock besides what I have in my sig









ive read both threads and nothing was mentioned about waterfest, but i am excited to hear that they will be going and bringing a some...hopefully i can just get my hands on one or reserve one before they all sell out!


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

APR will have the intakes at Waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
All other questions answered via IM's


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (Futrell Autowerks)*

awesome thanks for the quick response... hopefully they just have enough stock to hold it over until sunday morning!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Got my tracking number a couple days ago, it's getting to me on July 3rd


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

when did you order it? im tryin to figure out how long the process takes from start-finish so i can get it asap when i get the fundss


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

I ordered mine right after Futrell ran out of the first batch of ten. As stated in the "Update" post, three more were sent to Futrell from Carbonio. I was third on the backlist, so that's why I have one coming







lucky me








But they won't have anymore intakes in stock until like...maybe the beginning of July or something (confirm with Futrell, I could be wrong), and they'll have some at Waterfest.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Is it really impossible to ship the R32 side skirts + oem front lip to Canada, Toronto?


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_Is it really impossible to ship the R32 side skirts + oem front lip to Canada, Toronto? 

Its not impossible but it wouldn't make much since financially for you or us, you'd be better off just getting the parts locally through your dealer (in this case)


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

how can that entire kit be so cheap? will they be painted UG?


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (thug4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thug4life* »_how can that entire kit be so cheap? will they be painted UG?

Paint is an additional $499, this question gets asked a lot but if you re-read the post the prices are laid out clearly, each part is priced then the option to add paint for $499 is listed below the entire kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Dean F)*

Hi, just bought, the Autotech Torque Mount Insert , hope it gets to tucson by next week... 
thanks in advance ...


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

for the carbonio cai, where did you relocate the MAF sensor.







I cannot see it in the picture.


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

Borrowed from the other post:
(MSPaint for the win)








Obviously most of this is hidden a bit if you keep the stock engine cover on.


----------



## ViperGTi2 (Jul 8, 2004)

hey if i order the intake this monday july 2 when should i be expecting it to arrive by and one know? before waterfest?


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (ViperGTi2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViperGTi2* »_hey if i order the intake this monday july 2 when should i be expecting it to arrive by and one know? before waterfest?

Easily before Waterfest we should have a new shipment in late this week.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Dean F)*

if i have the giac chip is it safe to take out the restrictor plate thing?


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_if i have the giac chip is it safe to take out the restrictor plate thing?

That depends on how GIAC did their software re-calibrations, they would have needed to turn the fuel mixture up slightly which they probably did to extract a little more power out of the 2.5L. Give it a shot, if you throw a CEL, put the reducer back in and the light will clear out after a couple of days.


_Modified by Dean F at 1:58 PM 7-1-2007_


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Dean F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dean F* »_
That depends on how GIAC did their software re-calibrations, they would have needed to turn the fuel mixture up slightly which they probably did to extract a little more power out of the 2.5L. Give it a shot, if you throw a CEL, put the reducer back in and the light will clear out after a couple of days.

_Modified by Dean F at 1:58 PM 7-1-2007_

alright thanks


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (Wally Gorbash)*

hey, thanks for the photo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it helps alot.


----------



## ViperGTi2 (Jul 8, 2004)

so i put in my order for the intake (finally) when should i be expecting it to arrive to jersey???


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (ViperGTi2)*

I got mine in a week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

Does this CAI extend all the way to the bumper. It doesn't look like it from the picture


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (4ty-phive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ty-phive* »_Does this CAI extend all the way to the bumper. It doesn't look like it from the picture


----------



## CeD18 (Apr 10, 2007)

So anyone take out the intake to see how dirty or not it gets?


----------



## ViperGTi2 (Jul 8, 2004)

how much longer before you receive another shipment of intakes again?


----------



## ViperGTi2 (Jul 8, 2004)

not to be a pain but its been almost a week since ive ordered my intake and havent heard nothing about it being shipped please update me on the status of the intakes


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (ViperGTi2)*

We didn't recieve any intakes from Carbonio this week so hopefully we have them first of the week and we'll ship them out promptly once they arrive.
Once the backlog is filled and we have intakes on the shelf shipping times will be much faster, right now Carbonio is having trouble keeping up with the demand for the 2.5L system and keeping other applications progressing at the same time.
Its worth the wait!


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

any updates on if youve got em yet (or enough to fill the backlog and then some to still ship? also im trying to do this covertly, is it possible to ship to an address other than the billing address?


----------



## ViperGTi2 (Jul 8, 2004)

please tell me u got them in today the wait is killing me lol


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (ViperGTi2)*

We didn't get any, so once again Carbonio is going to drop ship for us late this week to cut down on the double shipping time, so AT THE LATEST anyone who's already ordered should recieve their intake by the end of next week 7/20.
We'll also be getting a few extra units sent directly to us like last time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ViperGTi2 (Jul 8, 2004)

that really sucks i was really hoping to get it before waterfest if this keeps up i guess i wont


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (ViperGTi2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViperGTi2* »_that really sucks i was really hoping to get it before waterfest if this keeps up i guess i wont

relax man theyr on top of it, its getting shipped direct from carbonio so you DO get it before waterfest, read above where he said you should have it by the end of next week... which is before waterfest, i understand it might be a crunch if you get it on friday to install it before you go, but you'd have it, 
theyr doing all they can to keep up with the demand and get fast shipping, which is why theyr not being sent to futrell autowerks first, its going straight to you


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

If I order the TT cat-back for my Rabbit will I get exactly the one shown with those nice tips & dual bolra's??


_Modified by vr_vento95 at 8:28 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_If I order the TT cat-back for my Rabbit will I get exactly the one shown with those nice tips & dual bolra's??



Using the buy it now button that is indeed the system you'd be ordering, dual borlas with the super nice nickel plated/rolled slash cut tips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Futrell Autowerks* »_

Using the buy it now button that is indeed the system you'd be ordering, dual borlas with the super nice nickel plated/rolled slash cut tips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


thanks, I'll be ordering soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (vr_vento95)*

Tracking numbers have been emailed to all customers that were waiting on the backorder. Thanks again everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dean F* »_
That depends on how GIAC did their software re-calibrations, they would have needed to turn the fuel mixture up slightly which they probably did to extract a little more power out of the 2.5L. Give it a shot, if you throw a CEL, put the reducer back in and the light will clear out after a couple of days.


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_
alright thanks

Any updates on this?? I just got the GIAC software done and have the intake on order, should I use that restricting plate when I install?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

Are you guys working on the install video for the torque mount?


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Are you guys working on the install video for the torque mount?

Yes we are, should be up before the weeks over, need to edit it down a bit more.
No news from GIAC owners running the intake yet.


----------



## mister_ef (Jun 7, 2007)

Do you guys sell a GIAC chip for the rabbit? I want one but I dont know where to buy one.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (mister_ef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mister_ef* »_Do you guys sell a GIAC chip for the rabbit? I want one but I dont know where to buy one.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3278233


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (panthersNHL7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panthersNHL7* »_OEM GTI Rear Lower Valance $136, is that the second half of the stock GTI Bumper, like can i remove that big textured bumper from my rabbit and put that up?

It looks like your question has been overlooked. The answer is yes, the upper half (the part that's already painted on our Rabbits) is the same part as on the GTI. It's the lower half that is different. And it looks damn







painted up like this, and is a HUGE savings compared to the OEM Votex kit for those asking about it. The Votex rear usually runs in the $475-500 ballpark.


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

Are the carbonio intakes for the 2.5 in stock right now?


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

I placed an order for my torque mount on Tue (yesterday), wondering when will I get a tracking # for it? Thanks


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_I placed an order for my torque mount on Tue (yesterday), wondering when will I get a tracking # for it? Thanks

Up to Canada? No tracking #, just first class US/Canadian mail. US Customers get tracking numbers however.

Carbonio Intake Availablity: Waterfest is your best chance of picking up an intake if you haven't already ordered one from us. APR took everything Carbonio sent with them for the show, somewhere in the neighborhood of forty units. We will have more in stock mid-August.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

Keith from Apr gave word the other day of around 80 units for sale between the two days....


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

We will have four additional intakes in stock on Friday 7/27 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dean F)*

Ive noticed that on my carbonio cai the tubes that run to the piece right after the throttle body dont stay in too well. On my stock set up the clipped in very nicely and now they slide out pretty easily and i think this may cause a future problem. Could i have a piece thats bad or something or should i not really worry about it?


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Ive noticed that on my carbonio cai the tubes that run to the piece right after the throttle body dont stay in too well. On my stock set up the clipped in very nicely and now they slide out pretty easily and i think this may cause a future problem. Could i have a piece thats bad or something or should i not really worry about it?

Apply a little soap to them and reconnect, they need to be engaged 100% or you may get a CEL.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (Dean F)*

And once again we are out of intakes, will post when more are on the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (Dean F)*

will your guys have the motor mount insert and beetle cover in stock to order here online by this weekend??? paycheck comes friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (whiterabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiterabbit07* »_will your guys have the motor mount insert and beetle cover in stock to order here online by this weekend??? paycheck comes friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Those are indeed in stock with good quantity levels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (Dean F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dean F* »_

Those are indeed in stock with good quantity levels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

NICE...you guys will b getting an order this weekend then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

I placed my order for an intake on the 28th- when should it arrive? I believe it is backordered, correct? Confirmation emails are always good, but I didn't get anything...


----------



## ViperGTi2 (Jul 8, 2004)

Ok so im planning on doing my own custom exhaust with help from a few ppl. i have most of the materials needed for the build im running a single magnaflow muffler, cutting out stock system from the end of the resonator and starting from there. if anyone has any information on what the degrees of the bend for the piping need to be and how many bends it will be greatly appreciated i dont want to bring it into a shop cuz its way to expensive so doing this on my own in a sense.


----------



## ViperGTi2 (Jul 8, 2004)

BTW its for an 07 Rabbit


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

Have any new shipments arrived? I ordered my intake almost a month ago.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scaldedhare* »_Have any new shipments arrived? I ordered my intake almost a month ago.

Yes they did we sent an email to your Pay Pal account address with your tracking number, yours should arrive tomorrow.
Presently there's only one backorder and we'll have more intakes in another 2-3 weeks. I'd say late next week it'd be safe to start ordering again so your sure to get an intake (for anyone reading that has not yet ordered)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks! That's what I like to hear. Sorry if I'm sounding a little frustrated, but I've been very anxious.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

No Worries, its an awesome mod, good reason to be excited http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (Dean F)*

9/17 We now have Carbonio intakes back in stock, 13 available for immediate shipping, all orders include a free Futrell Autowerks license plate frame and we'll tap your intake for the air temp sensor for no additional charge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ddriver3487 (Feb 5, 2007)

How much is it if i order just the rear valence plus paint? and im guessing you guys color match?


----------



## bobo450 (Oct 15, 2007)

do you have any intakes in for a 2.5 engine. i want to get one.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (bobo450)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobo450* »_do you have any intakes in for a 2.5 engine. i want to get one.

Yes we have them in stock ready to ship
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Torque Mounts*

Anybody have anything good to say about the torque mounts? What about the complexity of installing them? I autocross, so I'm looking for some good cheap mods that won't knock me out of my stock class. The ol' (well, brand new actually) bunny falls in the lowest possible class and for competition's sake (since I'm not the best driver), I'd like to keep it that way!
Thanks!
Preston


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Torque Mounts (thumper87)*

Thank you for the informative thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hope to order some stuff soon.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I have the polyurethane torque mount and highly recommend it. Don't know if the pendulum mount is that much better but that's another option. Later I'll upgrade the VF engine mounts to control the 2.5 beast.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Futrell Autowerks* »_
*Autotech Torque Mount Insert $19.95*










Any update on the installation video for this?? I've had one now for 5 months and have yet to put it on







Was hoping to see it done first, and I'm a little lazy to get under the car


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (ddriver3487)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ddriver3487* »_How much is it if i order just the rear valence plus paint? and im guessing you guys color match?

+1. I don't want the whole kit, just the rear valence color matched to UG...


_Modified by DUSlider at 9:59 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_
+1. I don't want the whole kit, just the rear valence color matched to UG...


Smoothing the texture and painting the rear valance is the bulk of the $499 for the entire kit (rear valance painting alone is nearly $300)


----------



## bigconig (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (Dean F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dean F* »_
Smoothing the texture and painting the rear valance is the bulk of the $499 for the entire kit (rear valance painting alone is nearly $300)

How about a painted rear valance for the jetta? The SEL is painted from the factory so I assume they have a primed version available. 
thanx, BC


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

just bought the autotech torque mount insert excited to get it


----------



## DevilsSi1481 (Nov 12, 2004)

does that intake also work on an 08 new beetle?


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey futrell autowerks I ordered the autotech torque mount insert on friday morning and I go check my bank account and it shows that u guys still haven't charged me but I got an email sayin I got charged has it even been like shipped yet or anythin I don't even have a tracking #


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (dannya88)*

You have email Dan


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (Futrell Autowerks)*

Hey man I still haven't receieved no email from you only the one like an hour after I bought the insert....but no money has been withdrawn from my account so im thinkin if no money has been withdrawn then it hasn't been shipped or the order hasn't been placed


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (dannya88)*

You have PM Dan
DevilsSi1481, in our experience with 1.8T Beetles, most cold air intakes do not work. We haven't had the opportunity to test one personally, however I think it will end up the same as the 1.8T

A note to all customers, past present and future: All in stock orders usually ship within 1-2 business days. If there are any delays we do make every attempt to contact you. Please check your spam filters as sometimes our emails get put in with them.


----------



## DevilsSi1481 (Nov 12, 2004)

oh so even though the Beetle is also a 2.5L it probably wont fit?


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (DevilsSi1481)*

Not likely, VW likes to make the Beetles engine bay as small as possible. If we do get a 2.5l Beetle in the shop soon, I'll check and see what kind of clearance we're looking at.


----------



## DevilsSi1481 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Futrell Autowerks)*

awesome! that would be VERY VERY helpful, i appreciate it lots. thank you.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (DevilsSi1481)*

does anyone know if you can put a bypass valve on a CAI for our engines?
i know they say you dont need it but id still like it just for peace of mind.
i dont know if there is some odd reason why a bypass valve is bad for the engine or anything of that sort?


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Futrell Autowerks)*

Just ordered the autotech torque mount insert!
Can't wait to get it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_does anyone know if you can put a bypass valve on a CAI for our engines?
i know they say you dont need it but id still like it just for peace of mind.
i dont know if there is some odd reason why a bypass valve is bad for the engine or anything of that sort?

anyone?


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

The CAi's mount broke today....can I have a new one please? I have the earlier version aluminum bracket.


_Modified by digitaltim at 4:47 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## sithel2000 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

this is a really great thread! thanks! i just bought the carbonio CAI system from futrell, it took some time to come in because of the hurricane and i had my friend who is an expert with mods put it in and it fits PERFECTLY no rubbings/cracking or anything and they even included a bracket (which you dont have drill into your pipe to install, that holds the CAI in perfect place). It adds power alright...a lot of it and a mean growl! lol im really excited and i cant wait to order my exhaust from futrell!










_Modified by sithel2000 at 10:10 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## sithel2000 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (sithel2000)*

just bought the exhaust im gonna install it with the mount insert! will let you guys know how it went!


----------



## Bigvic27 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

Nice modification rabbit...now look at my rabbit 2008....








http://memimage.cardomain.com/...l.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.com/...l.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.com/...l.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.com/...l.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.com/...3-281


----------



## Bigvic27 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Futrell Autowerks Presents: 2.5L Performance & Styling Buyers Guide (Futrell Autowerks)*

I put the gti body kit(front rear and sides) with the original gti roof spoiler
I exchange my 16'' wheels for 18'' smoke vision wheels.
I paint my calipers and i change the steering wheel with the Gti.
And few weeks i gonna drop my car with vogtlang springs.
and more is coming.....


----------

